# Ipod qui s'éjecte tout seul à la connexion au PC



## kurtnolan (17 Février 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voilà j'ai une problème avec mon Ipod classique de 120Go.

Quand je le branche à mon PC, sous Windows 7 pro 64 bits, je vois sur l'écran de mon Ipod connecté, puis quelques seconde après éjection en cours puis il séjecte... et reste en charge...

Quelqu'un a t-il déjà eu ce problème et y a t-il quelque chose à faire ? 

PS: des fois mon Ipod veut bien se connecter et se synchroniser mais bon, cest vraiment la lotterie !

Merci d'avance


----------

